# recessed tm foot control???



## FISHING COP 623 (Oct 23, 2007)

Has anyone got any experience with the recessed trays for your trolling motor foot control on a tin boat? I've been thinking of upgrading my tm and even going with a hand control to free up a little more room on the deck? What do ya think?


----------



## Jim (Oct 23, 2007)

I would love to do it to my boat, But Im scared to do it. I am no good with tools in my hand. It is tough fishing all day, this would help with the leg.


----------



## Mattman (Oct 23, 2007)

I've never used one.

I find it rare that my foot pedal remains in one place for any significant period of time. I don't know how I could ever pick one spot and then stick with it.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 31, 2008)

Mattman said:


> I've never used one.
> 
> I find it rare that my foot pedal remains in one place for any significant period of time. I don't know how I could ever pick one spot and then stick with it.



I concur with that thought as well as the fact I don't have the TM on the boat when I troll for salmon and would hate to step in the hole, lose my balance and go over the side when 10 miles out in Lake Michigan by myslef. But I have read all kinds of great reviews on "another" bass boat owners site. Not one person has regretted installing one. If they had a sturdy cover I might consider it.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 31, 2008)

Briefly thought about doing the foot control recess, but as others, I rarely have the foot control in the same spot. It would provide some relief to the leg though


----------



## DahFISH (Feb 12, 2008)

I had one installed this past season and I love it. I didnt want to cut a hole that size myself so I took it to my boat guy and he installed it for $120.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm probably gonna do it IF I can find on that has a sturdy cover so it's not a trip hazard.


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 12, 2008)

You can make yourself a sturdy cover. Get you some 1/8 inch aluminum, probably diamond plate, so it will be a non slid surface. Then, cut it out, so that it is 2 inches, longer, and 2 inches wider than the recessed pedal. So, when you cover the hole, it will hold on 1 inch all the way around. Now, get you some 1 inch angle, could probably be as thin as 1/16 inch or so, and put it underneath, 1 inch in from the sides, so it provides a lip. Now, drop that in your hole, and the lip will keep it solid and snug, and you will have a nice, slip in removable cover. The lip could be riveted on, or you could put flat head stainless machine screws in. 

Does this make any sense?


----------



## redbug (Feb 12, 2008)

you would still have the cable sticking out from under the plate.
I have had the recessed pedal on my boat for 4 years it isn't the tripping hazard that you would think it is..
Wayne


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 12, 2008)

redbug said:


> you would still have the cable sticking out from under the plate.
> I have had the recessed pedal on my boat for 4 years it isn't the tripping hazard that you would think it is..
> Wayne


He had mentioned it being a tripping hazard when the trolling motor is off the boat. Without the trolling motor, you won't have the cable either.


----------



## Jim (Feb 12, 2008)

If I was going to keep my boat I would do it for sure. Mine is screwed down, It came like that.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 20, 2009)

I know this is way old, but i'm gonna bring it back. 

I'm in the mood for some kind of DIY project for my boat, and i'm pondering on looking into doing this to my boat. Although I don't want to spend the $100+ bucks for one of the aftermarket trays. Just wondering if any of you guys might have any ideas on some way to make my own recess, but still have a nice clean finished look to the "hole". I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## russ010 (Oct 20, 2009)

bubba - look through bassboy1's mod of his 1542 yazoo.... he made one out of aluminum and it is sweet


----------



## caver101 (Oct 20, 2009)

Whats the cheapest source for these "trays". I would like one!


----------



## Bubba (Oct 20, 2009)

russ010 said:


> bubba - look through bassboy1's mod of his 1542 yazoo.... he made one out of aluminum and it is sweet




Yeah, But his was made into the deck, I need something I can drop in and attach as a seperate piece. Not to mention I won't have enough carpet to go all the way in it and carpet the inside. :-k


----------



## russ010 (Oct 20, 2009)

I though his was a drop in... maybe I'm thinking about his anchor box that's right in front of the trolling motor


----------



## russ010 (Oct 20, 2009)

caver101 said:


> Whats the cheapest source for these "trays". I would like one!



haven't found that yet... walmart.com still has them for like $130

I'm pretty sure you can do it out of aluminum... atleast I'm going to try it


----------



## caver101 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks Russ. When I talk to a buddy of mine about building some aluminum float pods I will ask him about welding up a recessed tm foot control too. I will let you know what he says it would cost.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 20, 2009)

These are about the cheapest ones i've found....

https://www.troll-eze.com/


I just checked out his anchor compartment you were talking about Russ, I think something like that could work! The only thing I am wondering about is that the front and rear of my tray is gonna be angled...but I think I can work something out with that(as far as making the trim look neat). Basically got in mind to rivit the bottom section together, then rivet some trim pieces(angle stock) around the edges. Then probably coat it with etching primer, then paint it either black, or to match my carpet. 

I am going to mimic my dimensions from this tray, maybe downsizing it abit so there isn't a ton of extra space around the pedal.... 

https://www.troll-eze.com/pics/dimensions.gif


Now I just gotta find me a piece of aluminum cheap to use, and find some angle stock that would work for my trim. :-k


----------



## russ010 (Oct 20, 2009)

you can do the tm mount like he did his anchor mount... just use aluminum angle (found at home depot or lowes) and you can actually use nuts/bolts to put them together, then lay your aluminum inside the mock design made by the angle


----------



## Bubba (Oct 20, 2009)

russ010 said:


> you can do the tm mount like he did his anchor mount... just use aluminum angle (found at home depot or lowes) and you can actually use nuts/bolts to put them together, then lay your aluminum inside the mock design made by the angle



I'm actually thinking about just cutting out a flat sheet of aluminum in the shape it needs to be to make a 3-d box, then bend it to form the box, then have flanges where I can rivet it together. Then use the angle just as a trim along the edge of hole. Not really sure yet, guess it just depends on if I can find the materials cheap enough. :?


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Russ pretty well covered my suggestion. Make you a box, either with flat pieces with aluminum angle forming the corner, or bend the shape up, and just use the angle as the mounting lip across the top.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 20, 2009)

bassboy1 said:


> Russ pretty well covered my suggestion. Make you a box, either with flat pieces with aluminum angle forming the corner, or bend the shape up, and just use the angle as the mounting lip across the top.




How much would you think the materials would run me for this? The sheeting and angle? The sheeting, it would only take about a 24" x 24" sheet, and about a 5-6ft piece of angle. Also, What gauge aluminum do you think would be sufficient? Would .06" be enough?


----------



## BassNBob (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm not sure if I would like one of those because I like my momentary switch on the side I'm fishing. If I'm fishing on the right side then my switch is on the right and the same is true if I'm fishing on the left side then the switch is on the left side. The switch is portable.


----------



## russ010 (Oct 21, 2009)

When you put the foot pedal in one spot, it forces you to learn to work you pedal with both feet... I almost always used to use my right foot, and I fish out of the right side of the most most times... but now in about a day's time, I can work the pedal with both feet, and hardly ever do I use my right foot any more. 

Bubba - as far as pricing goes, if you can find a scrap yard that would be the best place to get your sheeting... but now that I'm thinking about it, that $79 troll eze setup you found might make it not worth the hassle of trying to figure it all out.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 21, 2009)

russ010 said:


> Bubba - as far as pricing goes, if you can find a scrap yard that would be the best place to get your sheeting... but now that I'm thinking about it, that $79 troll eze setup you found might make it not worth the hassle of trying to figure it all out.



Thats kind what i'm wondering about. Not really sure if it would be worth the trouble of trying to make it myself. And i'm sure that one would be better quality(welded, powdercoated, etc) than the one I could come up with...haha.


----------

